# V-sheets



## OneLastCast (Mar 4, 2008)

Are V sheets important when kayaking.

Maybe for sit-on tops as they tend to be wider possibly an option.

I have noticed that hobie tend to encourage V sheets.

Do you or dont you store a V-sheet?? What do you think??


----------



## paulo (Nov 1, 2007)

I carry one. $8 at Whitworths. It lives in the hull with the sponge and hand bilge pump. All together they would be lucky to weigh 0.5kg and cost more than $20. I figure if nothing else the plastic will be more bouyant than me and a good thing to have rolled out in front of you if you are floating minus yak. I have been meaning to put it on the pool and see if I could lie on it. Much more visible from the air too. Not really a get out of jail card but if youre in the water and all else (radio, epirb, mobile phone, flares) has failed or gone down with the boat, it might come in very handy.


----------



## ArWeTherYet (Mar 25, 2007)

I dont know :? They're a big enough pain in the arse to use on a boat, let alone a kayak. If it was windy and you were bobbing up in down in the water you would have no chance of using it effectively.
I have a couple of flares in the back of my life jacket as well as a vhf radio, plan on getting an epirb soon all tied to my life jacket. Your best bet would be to have a bright coloured kayak and try to stay close to that, even with a hole in one it should stay afloat. You can also get strobe beacons that will flash brightly for hours.


----------



## reverend1 (Oct 10, 2008)

I carry a V sheet and for the amount of space and weight it takes up i would not be with out it. 
The "V" sign is recognized by almost everyone as a distress call. 
I carry this most of the time, whether it be inland lakes or bluewater. 
I would rather have one than need one. 
These will also work if you are on shore, handy to have if you need help one day. 
Fingers crossed i will never roll it out ;-)


----------



## Feral (Oct 18, 2008)

I wonder why no one has ever combined a V sheet with a space blanket, makes sense to me! V Sheets in boats are a bit like paddles, required safety equipment, but in the grand scheme of things not good for much other than close quarters. Flares much more visible, V Sheet for final approach of someone coming to to your rescue I suppose, just so they know your not just a boofhead skylarking around with flares?.


----------



## reverend1 (Oct 10, 2008)

If i could get a "V" sheet on a Space Blanket i would jump at the chance.
Great Idea.


----------



## rabbitz (Jan 7, 2009)

reverend1 said:


> If i could get a "V" sheet on a Space Blanket i would jump at the chance.
> Great Idea.


My only concern with this idea is if you need one, the chances are you may need both. Warmth to prevent shock and to signal for help.

Remember that you may need to assist someone else so two objects could be handy.



Feral said:


> ... but in the grand scheme of things not good for much other than close quarters. ... V Sheet for final approach of someone coming to to your rescue...


V-Sheets are designed to be visible from the air, and from spending time mucking around in helo's they do work, anything that makes you stand out is worthwhile.

Just my $0.02

Rabz


----------



## radar (Nov 4, 2007)

That would be a great idea , V Space blanket . I always carry a space blanket


----------



## Feral (Oct 18, 2008)

leftieant said:


> Probably a sensible thing to carry, especially offshore, especially if they don't take up much room (I'm imagining they take up as much room as my emergency space blankets)


Now there is clever marketing idea for anyone keen, made a space blanket that doubles as a V sheet!


----------



## RMackie (Jan 26, 2009)

Feral said:


> just so they know your not just a boofhead skylarking around with flares?.


who would skylark around with flares :? 
im pretty sure thats illigal lol


----------

